# How to sell the engagement ring?



## Luisa (13 Aug 2006)

I am in the middle of the separation. Bit silly, but thinking of selling my diamond engagement ring. It will help me to pay the solicitor etc.My husband doesn't mind. Who should I contact, or where should I go? Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (13 Aug 2006)

_eBay_, _BuyAndSell _etc.?


----------



## RainyDay (13 Aug 2006)

See key post.


----------



## Tarquin (14 Aug 2006)

I know


----------



## Luisa (15 Aug 2006)

Thanks a lot for your help.I guess I have to get its value first...It is nice ring,all diamonds around it...can't go back to the shop where it was bought,as it was in Paris.Too much hassle.Any way,thanks for all replies.


----------



## gauloise (15 Aug 2006)

Did  you get a certificate when you bought the ring? We recently bought a ring in Rome and were given a receipt that we were told we could quote / reproduce if we were in any way unhappy with the ring..even if I went off the design I was told I could bring it back! If you still have the contact details of the jeweller in Paris I would recommend that you try and contact them first.


----------



## Bongo (15 Aug 2006)

I bought my mrs one in Tiffany's New York - mailed us a valuation certificate for insurance purposes.  No idea where to resell, but their must be jewellers out there who deal in second hand stuff.  Doubt e-bay would give you a good deal as it's full of junk imitation jewellery.


----------



## pokerwidow (16 Aug 2006)

Bongo said:


> I bought my mrs one in Tiffany's New York - mailed us a valuation certificate for insurance purposes. No idea where to resell, but their must be jewellers out there who deal in second hand stuff. Doubt e-bay would give you a good deal as it's full of junk imitation jewellery.


 
Lucky Girl.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2006)

There are still a few pawnbrokers around town - _Queen Street, Capel Street _and _Marlborough Street _for instance as far as I know.


----------



## Ceepee (16 Aug 2006)

This guy specialises in fine jewellery auctions.  They hold an auction once a month.  There was an article on re-selling engagement in the Irish Times last year ([broken link removed]) - if you don't have an ireland.com subscription, I will PM it to you (as I presume I'm not allowed post the whole article?)

Weldon John Auctioneers U2 , Cows Lane Temple Bar, 8 (01) 6351114 Dublin


----------

